# surge prcing my arsss



## Jens Anthony (Oct 19, 2014)

OKay this is my third weekend working with uber in los angeles. They just rolled out the uber plus which my fully loaded camry doesnt qualify . unfornunlty the plus has eliminated the surge prcing so when it does surge which is far and few betweeen hours you gotta run to there and last night it surge to 4x in sa pedro so i booked it from lax. when i got there it was 3x . i sat for 30 min watching the price go from 3.25x to 2.75 back to 3x after no avail i said f^&*k this and left wat a waste!!!! this is not the only time this happen last weekend i was in the middle of surge and saw it go from 2.75 to o in 20 min. this game is rigged!!


----------



## Rosita22 (Sep 6, 2014)

I gave up rushing to a surge area when all I got too many times, was burning thru gas. Many Uber riders see the surge pricing and then wait until the price drops to ping you for a ride. Either way, you make peanuts.


----------



## floridog (Aug 31, 2014)

Jens Anthony said:


> OKay this is my third weekend working with uber in los angeles. They just rolled out the uber plus which my fully loaded camry doesnt qualify . unfornunlty the plus has eliminated the surge prcing so when it does surge which is far and few betweeen hours you gotta run to there and last night it surge to 4x in sa pedro so i booked it from lax. when i got there it was 3x . i sat for 30 min watching the price go from 3.25x to 2.75 back to 3x after no avail i said f^&*k this and left wat a waste!!!! this is not the only time this happen last weekend i was in the middle of surge and saw it go from 2.75 to o in 20 min. this game is rigged!!


Why do you disobey Uber human?? Bad things can happen to humans who disobey Uber!


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

Surge Pricing is nothing more than a driver manipulation tool used by Uber!


----------

